# Performance Mods on the FI Brute



## 08brutenasty (Feb 9, 2010)

Just curious on what mods everyone has on their Brute's. I have a 2008 and have a Twin Air Air Filter, Full Muzzy and Digi Tuner. Looking for some other Mods but don't know what to get. Any suggestions???


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You could snorkel it,add a temp gauge, add a clutch kit and or have your clutch cut/modded. Have you added tires?

Just to name a few things.

You should feel out your sig so we know what you got.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i have yet to get a twin air and my VDI tuned (having trouble tuning it myself and waiting to go to VFJ) but i would suggest some clutch springs and get the clutch cut by VFJ.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

might be a little hi jacking here, but what is ment by getting the clutches cut?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

they machine some of the alum. out of the primary clutch cover to make it lighter. it frees up some power


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

not sure what something like that would cost. but is it worth the money or is it just something that would be more of an edge for racing.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

There is a lot of people that are running his clutches on the trail. They say it helps in every aspect low, mid and top. Also better gas mileage.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

wood butcher said:


> they machine some of the alum. out of the primary clutch cover to make it lighter. it frees up some power


Theres a little more to it then that.

This is straight from VFJ.




> What is Done is Sheave Clearanced for the Overdrive. Stage 2 is 15% overdrive for lower 650 powered machines. Stage 3 is 20% more overdrive for 700 and UP powered machines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

wow stage 2 87 mph and stage 3 93 mph ....


----------



## 08brutenasty (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah I have Tires....26'' mud lite and black ITP rims. What kind of difference (performance) does getting clutch springs give me?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Depending on what type clutch setup you go with, usually you will get more bottom end torque by reclutching...Quicker snap off the line


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

walker said:


> wow stage 2 87 mph and stage 3 93 mph ....


Thats if you have the HP to pull it.:bigok:

I sure as heck dont.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^
amen!
i could only get 65MPH out mine stock...
def. didnt get one of the good eggs out of the batch!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I've never tried my Stage 3 out with stock tires.I already had the 28's on the Brute when i got John to mod my clutch. With stockers i could get 70mph out of the brute. I'm sure with the things I've done to it that would be a higher number if i put the stokers back on it.

But it takes much more then a stock brute with a cut clutch to see those speeds.You need some internal massaging for that.


----------



## 08brutenasty (Feb 9, 2010)

Where's the best place to get the Clutch Springs?


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

08brutenasty said:


> Where's the best place to get the Clutch Springs?


http://www.erlandsonperformance.com/


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ also check our wts section. there's usually one available.


----------

